

Gene-testing company 23andMe is sharing its users' data with Pfizer - scottkduncan
http://www.vox.com/2015/1/13/7536805/23andme-privacy

======
joshdance
A lot of 23andMe customers want their data shared in order to find cures and
treatments for diseases. I think this is a good thing.

